# Rutland Water



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

we are off to Rutland Water for the first time in a few days, besides the obvious (the water) does anyone have any tips for other things to see within cycling distance please?

Gardens, houses, lovely villages, cycle routes, bird parks ?

We are staying at two sites, Stretton Lakes and The Paddock

Many thanks all


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Cycling round Rutland Water itself is very pleasant. There is a church that sticks out into the reservoir. Try this link:
http://www.anglianwater.co.uk/leisure/what-to-see/water-parks/rutland/


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's another to look at:
http://www.discover-rutland.co.uk/


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Hi,

If you cycle round its very nice, as you pass the sailing club entrance there is a field on the left we have used it many times they charge £5 per night. Take a ride into Oakham there is a small market most saturdays with produce.

Ian


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Dont miss out the visitors centre they have Osprey's in their nest at the moment and you sit an watch them on a TV as they have a camera in the nest as well.


----------



## aircool (Jul 13, 2009)

Could try the cruise boat on the Water however you will see most of it if cycling.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Burghley House is about 10 miles away. It is one the largest surviving Elizabethan houses, mostly designed by William Cecil, Lord High Treasurer to Queen Elizabeth I. I'm fascinated by him as he is a character in the novel I'm writing.

Lesley


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

thanks all - some good ideas


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

There are two bird reserves one to the west and one sort of south west, both fairly close to each other. Osprey chicks have fledged, but they all hang about still. Great cycling area, parking costs £3.00 per day if you take your van to the reservoir car parks. We stayed at the CC site near Oakham at the begining of August, nice area


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

The late Geoff Hamiltons garden is near I believe, it was a few years ago the last time I was up there

Loddy


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Lots of interesting things to do around there including many excellent cycle routes.

http://www.discover-rutland.co.uk/things-to-do/sport-and-leisure/cycling


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Another place to stay is Lyndon Top estate, huge area with views of water and only £6 per night.( only elsan point and loads of water taps)
Very relaxing


----------

